
HN Replies - gurjeet
http://www.hnreplies.com/
======
ColinWright
Congrats on getting something written and launched -- always a challenge,
always tricky.

I was wondering, what is the differentiator between this and HNNotify?

[https://hnnotify.xyz/](https://hnnotify.xyz/)

------
brudgers
Original Show HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11080539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11080539)

